# Rescue Backpacks



## emtbuff (Jul 7, 2006)

how common is it for departments to carry a small medical rescue backpack?  the reason why I'm asking is that we just recently got new rope equipment and we do have room for another small bag.  But I'm just curious if it is a common practice to have a bag to use.  

I know we all have our "Trauma bags" and "Jump bags."  I think it just kinda fits in with these bags so you have equipment easy to don and have a little bit of everything in it.  

Also if you do have a backpack what type of equipment do you carry in there or do you have suggestions as to what to look at doing.


----------



## Guardian (Jul 7, 2006)

No backpacks here.  You did get me thinking about the standard jump bag, trauma bad, O2 bag set up.  I personally think we have the best set up.  We have a "First In" bag which consists of trauma supplies, intubation (oral and nasal) with BLS airways, IV and IO Kit, Combi tube, BVM, BP equipment, oral glucose, and glucometer  Then we have O2 cylinder with NRM and Nebs and nasal cannulas.  Our set-up is simple but it works because we only have one bag to worry about.  How does this compare to other set-ups out there?  Any comments?  If there has been a thread on this, I would love to see the link.

If your doing high angle rope rescue on any kind of technical rescue, it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to have a backpack with basic equipment although I don't know anyone who does.  Maybe BVM, basic airways, AED, manual suction, cravats and assortment of trauma dressings, v/s equipment.  Just don't get carried away and try ALS in those situations.


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 8, 2006)

We have a bunch of backpacks. We spend a lot of time walking around at the events we cover, and the backpacks are great. We have the same stuff that Guardian mentioned (except the IV kit) but we also carry plenty of simple stuff like earplugs (VERY common request at concerts/motocross events) and sunscreen.

I'm out of town right now, but PM me and I'll take some photos of the packs.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 8, 2006)

Around here we only carry trauma bags.  ALS has an ALS one with IV and Advanced Airway.  BLS gets the standard BLS bag.  I haven't seen a backpack, but it may be a regional thing.


----------



## emtbuff (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for those that responded.

Guardian We carry like 3 types of bags that we choose to go in with- they are trauma which has the trauma accessories and stuff related to trauma.  an Airway bag where we carry all of our O2 and Airway equipment, and O2 bags with the NRB, NCs.  We aren't a ALS squad so we don't carry IV stuff but we carry the basics. And each bag has vital stuff, Glucose, and other stuff in each bag.

For my small backpack for rescues I was thinking of the bare necessities for a couple patients for the bag.  I know I have done some googling and they do make medical backpacks which I'm guessing are more for SAR stuff but they seem so huge and I'm thinking I would want something smaller but not a little waist pack either.  This is the equipment I was thinking of putting in let me know what you guys think.

Vital equipment, trauma dressings, c-collars, and minor airway stuff.  I guess I figure most of the time it will be a trauma situation we will be dealing with.  and if we need O2 we can raise that up from the ground and not have it attached to us it something would happen.  Like I said I want something simple but just am not sure about it.  I'm hoping to get with one of the other rescue tech guys this week and discuss it.


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 11, 2006)

Our packs attached to a golf cart. The vertical looking blue bag is a c-spine collar collection, and the thing on top is obviously a backboard. At this particular event, we roll around on the golf cart and are able to drive right up on scene. If we go walking around, the packs go with us.

I'll get some better photos this weekend. I really like the way the packs have worked out for us.


----------



## Jon (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice!

We just did the 4th of july with 2-man foot patrols... each patrol took a medium-sized BLS-level jump bag, and an AED. No Oxygen, though.

We had 2 golf-cart-bulances... they were fun.


----------



## JJR512 (Jul 15, 2006)

My FD issues EMTs fanny packs. Well that's what they call them, but they're pretty big for fanny packs. I haven't been issued one yet, so I'm not quite sure what's in them; I know there's a pocket mask, probably some bandages and dressings, maybe some shears. My station's EMS coordinator told me his was a bit fuller than typical because he keeps his own stethoscope in it and extra gloves. He is the only person I've ever seen wear it on an actual call. Wearing it on a call is not expected because a better selection of all the stuff we need is in the bigger jump bag. I think the intention with the fanny pack is that if we're out on our own doing our own private business (shopping, going to a movie, hanging out with friends, whatever), and we want to be prepared, we can take the fanny pack. ...I don't think anybody does that, though.  Now while I might not actually wear mine around the mall, I'd probably at least keep it in the car.


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 21, 2006)

*Packs!*

Ok, I snapped a few photos of the packs.

Pack with the main compartment unzipped - as you can see, there's an O2 tank & regulator in there. We also keep a package of various sized OPAs & NPAs, nasal cannulas (adult & ped) and NRMs (adult & ped) - and there's usually a clipboard with PCRs & pens, but I moved it out of the way for this photo.

Outside compartment opened - we keep a collection of gauze wraps, ACE bandage type wraps, and plenty of various Band-Aids & cremes (sunscreen, burn gel, alcohol & Vionexx wipes), q-tips, and assorted sizes of tapes. 

The outside of the pack. - In the bottom compartment, we keep a stethoscope & BP cuff, a bag of various OTC meds (Pepto-Bismol is a huge favourite) and shears and a penlight or two. 

We have more stuff in a separate jump bag that we can grab too. And then there's the ever present AED. 

The packs attach to the back of a golf cart quite easily, as seen here. We attach a backboard to the top of the cart, and the blue bag you see is full of splinting stuff and various sized cervical collars. (adult & ped)

And here's my lunch.


----------



## emtbuff (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for the help and pics fm_emt.  I had a descussion with an old EMT pal of mine who has since moved on to green pastures, But he told me that he would prefer to have a big old jump bag.  cuz you can raise and lower it.  

Anyways I still think it would be nice to have a small pack with the basic stuff in it and carry your O2 with you in a sperate bag.  We did a confined space training the other night including ropes we ended up attaching the O2 to the backboard between the patients legs which worked really well.  And It would have been nice to have a bag that if you needed to take vitals and other stuff so forth you could have done so let alone any bandaging.  As I got down there with nothing and it would have been a pain to me to figure out what I needed and try to communicate with others what I'm thinking about.  I'll have to do a little more research and present the topic to the others that will be using the bag also.  Thanks for the help.


----------

